# Bindings with a higher/thicker base?



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

My late model Flows are pretty beefy. I have the Fuse GT. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Sparks R & D


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

check out rome bindings at your local shop if they have them


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't think anything is thick enough to make much of a difference but if your goal is maximum leverage you want Flow, Now, or Bent Metal Solutions.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

These are Jasey Jay Anderson brand riser pads that you cut to match your bindings. [Link: https://postimg.org/image/5i6qpoqn3/]

I have a pair, and they are sweet and super simple. I have no idea what that type of hardware is called because I'm not very cool or handy, but it is a hex-shaped piece of brass with a m6 threaded male bit on one end and a m6 thread female insert on the other. If anyone knows what that shit is called, please let me know. All you would need to do is buy a set of eight 1 cm thick doo-hickeys, drill out eight holes in a 1 cm piece of rubber or high-density foam, mount them, mark them, and cut away the excess.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

Okay, a little googling and I've discovered the the aforementioned do-hickey is called a Hex Male-Female Standoff. You would want them to be M6, stainless steel or brass, and then just choose a length based on the thickness material you want to use. I think a 1 cm thick section of rubber matting like one may use for flooring in one's garage might be a good choice.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Not wanting to go to full on risers as I don't want to change the flex pattern of the board, but that's some good info to have, thanks Alonzo. This is largely hypothetical anyway, I'm at hour 6 of 9 sitting solo in a heli base with nothing happening because the weather's shit :dry:

More looking for boot clearance for less toe and heel drag, I measured the only two bindings I have on hand, NOW Pilots sit around 20mm high both toe and heel, whereas Burton Cartels around 25mm at the toe and 15mm at the heel.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

No worries, dude.

With respect to maintaining the inherent flex pattern, what I would do cut slots throughout the bottom of the riser, perpendicular to the length of the board so as to let the board flex without encumbrance. That's the approach the JJA risers take, and it works. I have ridden the deck I have them mounted on both with and without them, and they don't create any dead spots. 

Where are you right now to be hitting up a heli? Southern hemisphere, I presume? I've heard Silverton Mountain Guides have been running some operations out of Seward, Alaska in recent weeks, but I don't know where else outfits are running helis on this side of the equator right now, though I'd love to know. I'm pretty jealous.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Unfortunately, I'm not sitting here to go boarding! I used to alternate winter/summer seasons here in NZ between working on the mountain and then working for a glacier sight-seeing heli-operation. I'm heading back to Canada in a month but in the mean time they're pretty short on radio operators at the moment so the manager asked if I was willing to come back for a 5-6 week stint. It's a nice bonus actually, I get to make money rather than spend it which I hadn't factored into my budget, so now some more gear whoring purchases are a good possibility :grin:

After taking a closer look at the picture you posted I see exactly what you mean, very cool idea. Going to look into that a bit more.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Years ago I did a diy hack job out of hd plastic...20mm. They match the foot print of the bindings so the board's flex pattern is the same as any binding. And it does change the leverage angles, i.e., makes it more responsive/faster/more finesse. I'm sure you could find some body to do a much better machined out of aluminum...or honey comb exotic.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Years ago I did a diy hack job out of hd plastic...20mm. *They match the foot print of the bindings so the board's flex pattern is the same as any binding. * And it does change the leverage angles, i.e., makes it more responsive/faster/more finesse. I'm sure you could find some body to do a much better machined out of aluminum...or honey comb exotic.
> [/IMG]


Disagree with that. You got a pretty fat and stiff slab of plastic there. That is going to flex significantly differently from the binding base plate (ie much less). Same for the disk piece.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The thing with risers is they eliminate any board feel you might have. Honestly if it were me I'd get 5-7mm Vibram sheets and cut to fit.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

SGboarder said:


> Disagree with that. You got a pretty fat and stiff slab of plastic there. That is going to flex significantly differently from the binding base plate (ie much less). Same for the disk piece.


I see your point...but back in the day, folks were using "Palmer Plates" that had a foot print substantially bigger than the binding footprint and thus resulted in a significant change in board flex.



Nivek said:


> The thing with risers is they eliminate any board feel you might have. Honestly if it were me I'd get 5-7mm Vibram sheets and cut to fit.


Really good idea, though me thinks the vibram sheets really dampen the feel

Another thought is to do some type of puck or smaller elevated plate that is smaller than the binding foot print but larger than the disc.


----------



## Paul Lower (Oct 1, 2017)

My Rome 390 Boss were noticeably raised up compared to my Cartels. 

But by noticable I mean that I only noticed it once I rode the Cartels and was swapping between them. So I doubt the actual distance is that much if you were to measure. (For the record I much prefer the Cartel (in every aspect) and didn?t enjoy that feeling at all when going back to the Rome)


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I see your point...but back in the day, folks were using "Palmer Plates" that had a foot print substantially bigger than the binding footprint and thus resulted in a significant change in board flex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Footprint of the riser plates is much less important than the flex and compress-ability. FWIW the Palmer could have _less_ of an impact on board flex than a stiff piece that is smaller than the baseplate of the binding.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Ride one binding normally and put a 2" thick riser plate on the other one so you can be a "special" Cartman type snowboarder. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

Nivek said:


> The thing with risers is they eliminate any board feel you might have. Honestly if it were me I'd get 5-7mm Vibram sheets and cut to fit.


Yeah, you wouldn't want to put them on just any board for that reason. Risers are good for giving extra leverage to your turns, so they're awesome on a stiff, cambered, carving oriented deck, but I wouldn't suggest putting them on an all-mountain deck just to get larger feet to fit. Mine are mounted on a metal boardercross-inspired carver, and they give a noticeable improvement. They would be absolutely terrible on any deck on which one wants to butter or jib, however.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Now bindings could be modded in height with a higher mounting for the hanger and higher+stiffer bushings. Well theres snow getting trapped and you need to put some extra pads under the footbed, I dunno. Call JF


----------

